# Levelling a 2013?



## burtonboards32 (Jan 11, 2011)

Hello,

I am looking to level my 2013 F350 diesel crew cab short bed Lariat and install GoodYear Duratrac tires in size 325/60-20 on stock rims. I am unsure of which plow to go with, but I am considering the new Fisher XV2, an XBlade or Xtreme V. Do any of you have similar setups? Any suggestions or remarks as to how the truck will/should perform with this setup while plowing?

Thanks,
Tim


----------



## Big Dog D (Oct 1, 2005)

I have the same set-up but it is a 2012. No leveling kit but I have the XLS installed on it and was worried that it may need Timbrens. Turns out I was worried about nothing it carries it fine just the way it was delivered.


----------



## fatheadon1 (Dec 27, 2007)

i had the 325-60-20 dura tracs on stock wheels at stock and leveled and they rubbed on my truck when the plow was on so i ended up taking them off. they kept losing balance also. i was told the stock wheels were not wide enough.


----------



## wilsonsground (Jun 29, 2012)

I just picked up a 9.6 today and the truck handles it fine. 2011 350. factory height. I have 2" leveling coils for the front just havent put them in yet.


----------



## 07PSDCREW (Sep 4, 2011)

I tried the 325/60/20 on my truck and removed them shortly after. They were nitto trail grapplers. If you want to go bigger tire and are going to use a level kit...I'd go with 315/60/20. Fits with minimal rubbing. The 325 tire is too big for factory rim.


----------



## IA Farmer (Nov 7, 2004)

wilsonsground;1665368 said:


> I just picked up a 9.6 today and the truck handles it fine. 2011 350. factory height. I have 2" leveling coils for the front just havent put them in yet.


What leveling Coils do you have? I would like to level mine but don't really care for spacers.


----------



## jmac5058 (Sep 28, 2009)

burtonboards32;1639393 said:


> Hello,
> 
> I am looking to level my 2013 F350 diesel crew cab short bed Lariat and install GoodYear Duratrac tires in size 325/60-20 on stock rims. I am unsure of which plow to go with, but I am considering the new Fisher XV2, an XBlade or Xtreme V. Do any of you have similar setups? Any suggestions or remarks as to how the truck will/should perform with this setup while plowing?
> 
> ...


If you have a 2013 F 350 powerstroke and it has snowplow prep package it comes with a 6K front axle. You can put on just about any plow you want, you need no leveling kit , they do nothing.


----------



## linckeil (Sep 18, 2007)

i get that a lot of people like the look of the big, fat tires, but it is fact that a narrow tire is better in the snow. i dont understand why people look to setup their trucks for plowing, and immediately want a wider tire?

if you like the look of a wide tire, then run them in the spring/summer/fall. but if you are serious about plowing and are more concerned with traction than looks in the snow, then get a narrow dedicated snow tire and run it only in the winter season. 

i run a 235 tire on my one ton and would never run anything else. one winter an early storm surprised me and i had yet to get my snow tires on the truck. i plowed for about 1 hour with my 12.5" wide mud tires. traction was ok at best, but nothing compared to what i was used to. mid storm i swapped on my 235 tires and it was like a new truck. a 325 tire is even wider at 12.8". 

there are plenty of people who say their truck plows just fine with a 325 tire, and i'm sure it does, but those same people would be amazed at how much better the same truck would do with a 235 tire (or even a 265 tire). 

just something to consider as you look to setup your plow truck.


----------

